# Looking for diecast as start for Hauler



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I want to make a couple custom haulers for the Grand Prix TJETS. Most of the European factory haulers look like Buses with the top removed and grates for the car to set on or a moving van. The ones form the 50 look like stake trucks with large beds.

Any suggestions for the list

Roger


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Randy cast up a great 50's style GMC flatbed. Not sure if he still has any bodies left. For buses, HO scale train stuff will be too small to use with Indy type cars. Anything bigger (1/72 and 1/64 will work for scenery stuff, but will likely be too wide if you were to power them and actually try to run them on the track with anything else. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Opel-3-6-47...851?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae9b2992b

I thought about getting one of these to see how wide it actually is, but never got around to it.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

What about the Turbine Time Hot Wheels truck or the Mig Rig? They could be good starting points for a custom build.

Here is my Mig Rig I recently completed.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Gareth
Way Cool, I like it a lot.
Nice work.

gt40


----------



## EliteThink (Oct 19, 2012)

really cool.


----------

